# Fertilizer recommendation



## KMcClure (Apr 14, 2020)

Did a major lawn renovation last year. Lawn is KBG/FF/Rye. Entire area was rhododendrons and other bushes before I ripped it all out and put down topsoil. Planted in June of 2019 (I know that's late). Yard came up very nice then had about 60% die off starting July. It rained a ton here in Pa. Then I heavily over seeded late September. Here are some pics of the timeline and my soil test results. As of today it's patchy green in growth with a lot of pale spots. I haven't cut it yet. Any advice of fertilizers would be great. I'm completely new to all this. Thanks

June 2019





July 2019 (die off)





Today



Soil test


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Not sure about the fert, but I'm curious what all of the stone is for?


----------



## KMcClure (Apr 14, 2020)

Landscaping isn't done. The front slope won't be grass. Just trying to get the lawn under control before I start on that


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is hard to read the file, but it looks like all you need is nitrogen.


----------



## KMcClure (Apr 14, 2020)

I know I apologize. It was a pdf file and I couldn't just save the image. I had to screen shot and for whatever reason it's blurry. If you click on it and click again it clears up


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ok. Yeah, you just need nitrogen (AMS).


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I would start and fungicide program too. Looks like your lawn died of fungus last year, not heat stress.


----------



## KMcClure (Apr 14, 2020)

Thank you. And yea the lawn looked like it had fuzzy webs on it all over. Started small then spread fast before I put stuff down for it. It was wet here in July so it never had a chance to dry between storms


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

Agree with the above I would apply a fungicide at the preventative rate before you get fungus again. And apply a combo of slow a fast release nitrogen or spoon feed with fast release nitrogen. I'm a warm season so not sure what the optimal ph of kbg is so you may want to look into whether or not the ph needs to be brought down with something like humic.


----------



## KMcClure (Apr 14, 2020)

Ok thanks for the tips


----------



## KMcClure (Apr 14, 2020)

Is this good or should I look for something else?


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

If you already purchased it this is just fine. I would apply at half rate now, and the other half in 2 weeks.


----------

